
Can Computer Nerds Save Journalism? - danw
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1902202,00.html
======
biohacker42
The internet is destroying their business model, or so the media dinosaurs
think. The internet is made of nerds, right, computer nerds! So the dinosaurs
think if they get some nerds to work from THEM, that might save them or at
lest stop the internet. Like with superman and kryptonite, they're both from
Krypton, right!

------
sepa
Computer Nerds?

------
danw
Yes, the phrasing of this article is horrid, but I thought it would serve as
an introductory nudge to those who haven't encountered the developer-
journalist concept yet.

